# Coffeehouses in Minneapolis



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

= coffee rehab. I am not talking about the few in St. Paul that are extraordinary, but almost all but 4 in the Minneapolis area that cannot even figure out which end of a portafilter to use. They heat ( I won't even use the word steam) milk up in plastic containers, they pre grind for tommorow, they have not even a clue about timing, or grind, or tamping...yes this is a rant, but what can I do???

More...


----------

